# Water Conditioner



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I just stumbled across something I didn't know about.
A lot of people apparently dump tap water in their tank right away after adding water conditioner?..without even stirring?
I've always let it sit overnight to let the conditioner do it's work and diffuse with the tap water.
Whenever I pour conditioner in, you can differentiate between the 2 solvents for a few seconds before it looks the same, so I would think it would need some time.
But then again, it has worked both way so..what do you guys do?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks like I found the answer from firsttankguide.net
"Dechlorinators are also generally very fast acting. Most will neutralize the chlorine in a bucket of source water in a minute or two, and will neutralize chloramine in as little as five minutes."


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

My water changing regime and techniques have evolved from using using aged water to now dumping cold tap water into the tank. I let tap water flow straight from the tap to the tank and adding the appropriate amount of Seachem Prime or Nutrafin AquaPlus Water conditioner. You're definitely right about it working both ways. I make sure that the water I put back into the tank is agitated well to increase gas exchange.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

same here...


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> My water changing regime and techniques have evolved from using using aged water to now dumping cold tap water into the tank. I let tap water flow straight from the tap to the tank and adding the appropriate amount of Seachem Prime or Nutrafin AquaPlus Water conditioner. You're definitely right about it working both ways. I make sure that the water I put back into the tank is agitated well to increase gas exchange.


Same here.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i agree with the others. only thing i would add is, i like to pour my water conditioner in right in-front of the hose. this will also help to stir it up when the water flows. i'm sure it doesn't matter where you pour it in it's just something i like to do. Cheers


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I don't use chlorinator just buffers. I give it a good mixing and then stir really fast and let it settle for 5-20 minutes

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks guys/gals..I guess this means I can be even more lazy with the water changes and not have to set the water out the night before


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I try to focus more on the effort towards changing the water, instead of prepping it. I just buffer like Neven. With the occassional usage of prime if I have it handy.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Does anyone bother heating up the water so that it's the same temp? I only have <8G in my Fluval Ebi, and I always worry about a temperature change that's too drastic? Or am I worrying about nothing?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I put in warm water from the tap for my fish, although I don't do this for my shrimp tanks when I had them. Many are worried about the metals from the copper pipes heating up and introducing them into the tanks, I don't know if this is legit or not, but I thought I'd mention that as a concern to many.

It'd also depend on how much water you change, the more you remove and introduce, the more likely the temperature swing.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I match the temp of the water running from the tap with the tank and them pour the prime into the tank as I refill with tap water.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

funny thing for me is my shrimp died back when i conditioned water and now that i dont, they live. Despite using slightly warm water from tap. unrelated most likely


----------

